# Killington, Sunday 4/25



## deadheadskier (Apr 19, 2010)

Looking to be my last lift serviced day of the season.  Haven't been in nearly 10 years.  Would love to hook up with some K regulars for some turns.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 19, 2010)

Hmmmmmm  If I dont find a job by then its a strong possibility!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 20, 2010)

bump

with roll call.......base of the quad at 10?

1. deadheadskier


----------



## 2knees (Apr 20, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> bump
> 
> with roll call.......base of the quad at 10?
> 
> 1. deadheadskier



i think i can do this but i wont be there till noon or so.  

so...

Deadheadskier
2knees (most likely)


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 20, 2010)

Maybe. I still have one more voucher. Will have to see what the forecast says as I may hike on the better of the two weekend days. Which ever day I get over to Killington for my last day of lift serviced, I plan on bringing my grill and setting up shop! So weather will need to cooperate.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 20, 2010)

Have fun guys.  I'll be attending a killer birthday party for my 2 year old niece that day.  I expect pictures!


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 20, 2010)

I posted my maybe prior to seeing the K is closing this weekend thread. I was thinking I still had one more weekend for my last voucher if this weekend did not work out. Upgrade my maybe to a likely. Though I may go Saturday if Sunday looks better for hiking.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 23, 2010)

just moved from doubtful to probable :-D


but will make the final call Sat night


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 23, 2010)

Saturday looks like the day this week. I am out for Sunday.


----------



## Zand (Apr 24, 2010)

Going tomorrow... Sunday looks crappy in the afternoon.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 24, 2010)

yeah weather doesn't look to great.  I'm sure it's fantastic up there today.  

Either way, looking forward to tomorrow.  Should be fun.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 24, 2010)

impromptu neighborhood blowout tonight.  I doubt i'll be in any shape to ski tomorrow but there's always a chance.


----------



## roark (Apr 24, 2010)

Today was indeed fantastic. Plenty of cover on Superstar to last past May 2. With a little shovel work lower skye and the traverse back would be as well.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 25, 2010)

DHS how was it today?  Looks like the weather cooperated.  

Was up in Stowe for the weekend with my wife.  Caught a glimpse of Killington from Bethel Mountain Road around noon.  It was killing me not being able to get up there knowing that's it for the year.


----------

